# South Central NJ



## trentonjoe (Dec 21, 2004)

A little like South Central LA but less gangs and stuff.

Seriously, I am starting up TrentonJoe's world famous basement game again.  The link in my thread is for last years.  Trying to start this years.

Important info:

We play once a month - usually sunday morning/afternoons.
3.5 Game
We'll play Jan-Feb to August (7-8 sessions)
I live in Roebling NJ (minutes from 295 and the NJ and PA turnpikes)

If interested post here or email me at scaturo @ gmail.com


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 31, 2004)

bump


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 12, 2005)

Game 1 set for February 20th...5 players.  Room for one or two more.


----------



## WSmith (Jan 31, 2005)

Roebling, eh? I live near Mount Holly. Not really interested in playing, just want to say hi.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 31, 2005)

Well howdy, Mr. Smith.

Are you looking for a group?  I know a guy who is looking for players on Fridays....he lives in Wrightstown I think.


----------



## WSmith (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, that would be ideal, but currently my schedule is so wacky, I am not regular enough for anything steady. There was a group of guys I was going to play 1st ed with around Cherry Hill a few months ago, but I had a death in the family and the DM now has a new addition to his. So, that group is on hold, for the time being. Real life interferes with my hobbies too much.


----------



## drquestion (Feb 3, 2005)

Joe,

What time does the group normally get together?  I live in Princeton, but I spend a lot of weekends at in NY.  I normally take the train back Sunday mornings, so if the group doesn't meet too early, I should be able to make games in time.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 8, 2005)

Added good 'ol DR. Question.  Less than two weeks to game day....any one else?


----------

